# Louisiana Cheese Smoke



## bluechip (Nov 5, 2010)

Alright ladies and gentlemen, I am attempting my first cheese smoke. I have a block of sharp cheddar and some colby jack. Finally have a nice cool evening here and on the spur of the moment a cheese smoke has began.

I will have to do some research on how long to smoke or any input is appreciated.

I will post pics when complete and already have the food saver set up for the seal. My wife and son looked at me like I was crazy when I said it had to set up for 2 weeks in the fridge.....

Pic #1 my son always like to light my dust.....


----------



## eman (Nov 5, 2010)

Please do not snort the dust!!!

 looks like the makings of some good smoked cheese.


----------



## bluechip (Nov 5, 2010)

This is the first time I have smoked in a few weeks so I finally got to try the method of microwaving your dust for a minute, stirring and going another minute. That is the only way to go, it has made a world of difference. I have never had my amazen smoker work this good, thanks for the info on that guys...


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 5, 2010)

eman said:


> Please do not snort the dust!!!
> 
> looks like the makings of some good smoked cheese.




Exactly what I thought too!!!

Funny!

Glad the little gadget fired up some cool smoke for you.  I like about 3 hours of smoke on my cheese, but some guys think more is better.  It's gonna be nasty right out of the smoker, so wrap it up and tuck it away in the fridge for a while.  When you open it up, you're gonna really like the results.  It's worth the wait!

TJ


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 6, 2010)

you're gonna love it!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 6, 2010)

Yup at the two week mark you are going to take a bite and roll your eyes and say "Why did I wait so long to do this"


----------



## distre (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks like you are going to have some good cheese there. The length of time for smoking cheese is different for everyone, but the waiting isn't. The two week wait is well worth it. And trust me that is the hardest part. You'll have to smoke for different lenghts of time to see how many hours it takes for your taste. Well that's how it works for me. And the type of wood your smoking with. I smoke and hope who ever else is eating it likes it, but I know I will and I like it with more smoke than most, but that's just me. Good Luck and Happy Smoking.


----------



## cheapchalee (Nov 7, 2010)

Getting ready to do some with some pork bellies a little over a week from now.  Bringing in another smoker to allow me to cold smoke.

Chalee


----------



## bluechip (Nov 24, 2010)

I actually forgot about the cheese I smoked a few weeks ago and found it earlier today, so it sat for about two and a half weeks.

The Colby did not impress me, it had too strong of a smoke taste but the sharp cheddar is right on the money. I have been finding different things in the refrig to try it with.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I tried it with some olives, sun dried tomato's, salami, summer sausage and some smoked boudin....all of this on a nice wheat cracker.....

This is just what I needed, another food that I like........


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 24, 2010)

I LOVE BUCKWHEAT!!!

Glad to hear the cheese smoke was successful.

I really like smoked Pepperjack and sharp cheddar.

Idea???  Take the smokey colby/jack and make some "Smoked Beer Cheese Soup"

Todd


----------



## eman (Nov 24, 2010)

I told you when you joined this site that it could make ya fat!

 Happy thansgiving


----------



## bluechip (Nov 24, 2010)

eman said:


> I told you when you joined this site that it could make ya fat!
> 
> Happy thansgiving


Lol.....fatter.

Happy Thanksgiving to you also...


----------



## bluechip (Nov 24, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> I LOVE BUCKWHEAT!!!
> 
> Glad to hear the cheese smoke was successful.
> 
> ...


Oh yea.....I like that idea.

I figure by Saturday the wife will say to me something about eating something light since we have been chowing down since Thursday and when she does I'm going to throw this recipe out there.


----------



## meateater (Nov 24, 2010)

Now your hooked. If I get a block that's a little strong I make Mac & Cheese with it. Most goes for lunch sammies.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 24, 2010)

OMG.....Smoked Mac & Cheese!!!

TJ


----------



## jojo22 (Nov 29, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> OMG.....Smoked Mac & Cheese!!!
> 
> TJ


Funny it was brought up, this was my plan for the Christmas dinner!!


----------



## dirtydusty (Dec 12, 2010)

Bluechip said:


> I actually forgot about the cheese I smoked a few weeks ago and found it earlier today, so it sat for about two and a half weeks.
> 
> The Colby did not impress me, it had too strong of a smoke taste but the sharp cheddar is right on the money. I have been finding different things in the refrig to try it with.
> 
> ...




 Did you make your own Boudin?  I am looking for a good recipe, if you know of one.


----------



## carnivorous (Dec 20, 2010)

Smoked Mac and Cheese is where its at! I saw that post on here and thought, that just sounds like it needs to be done. I don't know if I can ever eat regular mac and cheese again...


----------

